# JHB Vape Meet #06 Photography by DevDev



## Gizmo (1/12/14)

I would personally like to thank our awesome @devdev for these awesome shots!

More will be added soon to include the cloud chasing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Gizmo (1/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (1/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/12/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Marzuq (1/12/14)

Brilliant photos. The meet looks epic guys.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (1/12/14)

Wow, @devdev 
These pics are awesome!
Well done and a big thank you!!!

So well taken. So many winners! Lovely light, lovely angles - and great moments captured
You sir are a master. I salute you!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke187 (1/12/14)

Awesome stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (1/12/14)

Awesome pics... maak my lis vir nogeen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/12/14)

i was being stalked !!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (1/12/14)

Awesome pics, you are a star @devdev. Thank you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (1/12/14)

Definitely awesome photography. Well done @devdev

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/12/14)

Grate pics @devdev !! It was an awsome meet.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SunRam (1/12/14)

Great pics! And another great meet, thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/12/14)

Damn they soo big, I wonder if there is a way to put them in columns.


----------



## Sir Vape (1/12/14)

Cool pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (1/12/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i was being stalked !!



almost as much as rob's shirt was yeah ;P

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dubz (1/12/14)

Awesome pics. Looked like a great event!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (1/12/14)

Wow, epic photos...great job @devdev.

I was going to take some myself, but I unfortunately got a bit sidetracked..my apologies 

Luckily I did manage to capture this one shot that needs to be included here...the man behind the camera

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## devdev (1/12/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i was being stalked !!



Separated at birth:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Tom (1/12/14)

Who is the oke with the beard pn the second pic? 
Must say.... this was a serious approach with the beard thread then? @TylerD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (1/12/14)

Looks like another fantastic vape event. Would have loved to be there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (1/12/14)

Nice Pics!!! Wish i was there! will try and make the next one


----------



## devdev (1/12/14)

Tried something different with the cloud chasing pics - first time making an animated GIF, so it came out reverse for some reason - still you can see why @michael won, even if he was inhaling his cloud

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Arthster (1/12/14)

devdev said:


> Tried something different with the cloud chasing pics - first time making an animated GIF, so it came out reverse for some reason - still you can see why @michael won, even if he was inhaling his cloud
> View attachment 16472



That's one way to avoid second hand smoke... suck it up son.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (2/12/14)

Very nice @devdev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/12/14)

Some more photos taken by @Blackwidow

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## PeterHarris (2/12/14)

wow awesome pics everyone - at one stage i was just standing in the corner and watching the crowd for like 5mins, and it was just mesmerizing seeing random clouds being blown in the hustle and bustle of it all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (2/12/14)

awesome pics guys!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

